# Don't know why I waited



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

A couple of years back I tried out a Traynor YGL 2 and really liked it but didn't quite have enough money. 

Later bought a Rivera combo that sounds great and is plenty loud. And I got it for very good price - $1100 for an amp that sells at $3300 new, and it was in perfect shape. 

I recently did a full-band coffee house gig and thought an amp like a Blues Junior would be the better choice, so I was looking around for one but couldn't find one for the price I wanted to pay (about $400) then came across this YGL 2a in a pawnshop for close to $500 but got them down to $400 so I picked it up.

What a great amp. 

Now I'm thinking my Rivera is surplus, and don't know whether I should sell it or not. After all it is still a fantastic amp for those times when I need more power. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Sell it, money in pocket and mic this one when more power is required.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Run in stereo.


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey dcole and Budda - been thinking both those thoughts. As for selling, I suspect it's one of the few amps I'd really regret selling, it really does sound great once dialled in. As for running in stereo, that would be great fun but I suspect it's going to be awhile before I'm in any kind of gigs I could really make use of that. Besides, I bought this one as it's easier to carry than the Rivera - I'll want roadies if I'm hauling both to gigs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I wouldn't gig in stereo (too much work for too little payback) but it's fun to play around with at home, where you can really envelope yourself in the lushness. Lots of good stereo pedals and MFX units. Keep it set up and enjoy 'the trip'. You can grab either one when you go out.

I would keep it - it is a nice complement to the Traynor and as a seller, you probably won't be happy with the used prices you get offered out there.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Just play stereo at home then!


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Always wanted one too. If I saw one for $400, I'd snag it immediately. I swear I once saw a 2 speaker version of this at L&M with 2 greenbacks in it. Perhaps it was a prototype? Wish I'd snagged that one.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Tried the YGL-2 twice at L&M. I think Traynor nailed there. Sound, quality, price, versatility. Terrific deal even at top dollar. 

You might also need the Rivera for backup. Do not sell.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

My bandmate picked up a little Traynor this fall. I can't remember the exact model. It's a 1x12 14W combo with a greenback. It sounds absolutely amazing.
The cleans aren't quite as lovely as my Super, but the way it breaks up is sublime


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

about a year ago I had an odd problem with my Mesa TA30, which I think is sorted out now, I didn't trust it for a gig. I bought a YGL2 as a back up amp. I think it's a great amp even at full retail.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would hold onto the Rivera at least for awhile to really discern whether you can do without it.

Here is a review of the YGL2 if anyone is interested in taking a look at it.


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

Then there's Kim Mitchel reviewing one:


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

The YGL1 and YGL2 are great amps.

The YGM3, their version of the Deluxe Reverb, is also very good. The reissues are hand wired and sold for over a grand. The L&M location in Nanaimo currently has a used one available for $549.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

This thread inspired me to check this model out. Don't know why the YGL2 flew under my radar but I checked one out at L&M and was pleasantly surprised how nice it sounded. It's at the upper range of preferred weight but too nice to not want! Just happens there was a guy looking to trade this particular model on Kijiji. I just traded him my ProTone Telecaster for it!


----------



## Eggman65 (Aug 28, 2019)

GuitarPix said:


> A couple of years back I tried out a Traynor YGL 2 and really liked it but didn't quite have enough money.
> 
> Later bought a Rivera combo that sounds great and is plenty loud. And I got it for very good price - $1100 for an amp that sells at $3300 new, and it was in perfect shape.
> 
> ...


I love my YGL2. I traded a made in USA Fender Deville For it and I couldn’t be happier with it. So versatile and portable and with great tones. Enjoy!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Holy necro bump.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Keep both and buy another amp.... you may ask why? I say why not?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> Holy necro bump.



I was just going to say the same thing.


----------

